
How to think about stock options - xavk
https://blog.otta.co/how-to-think-about-stock-options-when-youve-got-a-job-offer-from-a-startup/
======
mdorazio
Here's a simpler, better way to think about stock options: they're a lottery
ticket with an expected value of effectively zero. If you still want to work
for a startup knowing that, go for it.

